# Which Watch Brand Is The Coolest ?



## S2K Tuning (Dec 18, 2013)

I know the word cool is subjective but interested in your thoughts.

I would say Heuer for its Steve McQueen connection and being synonymous with Formula 1 in the coolest era (1970's).


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

anything not rolex (ok perhaps a small explorer 1), not omega (unless pre bond obviously ), not tag (except tag 2000s  which are Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet !), deffo not brightling (all espesh the emergency :tongue2: ) and anything costing over a grand in general.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Lorus or Rotary? ;o)


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

anything vintage russian :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Wookie_66 (Sep 30, 2013)

So hard to choose.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Tricky.

You could start with who is the coolest person, and see what they're wearing.

McQueen is a good place to start, but he actually wore a Sub...


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Arktika


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Any watch I wear :dirol:


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Seiko and Jaeger-LeCoultre


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I think the Devon Tread is pretty cool. I mean, who else has a belt driven watch?










p.s. I don't own one. Just think they're pretty cool.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Marks and Spencer


----------



## Rolandski (Feb 5, 2013)

Cyma or Doxa


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

OK, to bring it back to the intended purpose. 

I don't think there's a maker who is the coolest. There are very popular makers who have pretty naff watches among their 'cool' ones. There are obscure makers who have extremely 'cool' models amongst the naffness. It's the watch that is cool and not the maker. I've seen modern Sekondas and Accurists that look really attractive yet both makers have little 'value' within the WIS world. You can see plenty of hideous watches within the catalogues of most of the top makers.

The coolness of the watch is pretty much all about the aesthetics of it and not really to do with the build quality or standard / reputation of the movement. That's a good thing because it allows one to feel good about the watch without worrying about whether or not they got value for money and other such considerations.

Russians are cool. They look great and most of them don't cost a fortune. As a genre, Russian vintages and more modern re-issues is probably as cool as it gets IMO.


----------



## BeechCustom (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm starting to think the answer is Nomos. I could end up with an Orion 38 over a Rolex later in the year!


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

it said:


> Any watch I wear :dirol:


 :thumbup: some guys are cool, some think they are. A watch is only cool if you like it.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

BeechCustom said:


> I'm starting to think the answer is Nomos.


Correct. Well done.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2014)

Easy, Rolex.

Recognised by almost anyone, worn by numerous famous people of all walks of life and political points of view, it can be ugly as hell and look likes a dogs breakfast but someone will still complement you on wearing it. Resale value when you want to join a watch forum and palm it off on some poor newbie.

I am sure there are plenty of other reasons but you get the idea.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

AVO said:


> BeechCustom said:
> 
> 
> > I'm starting to think the answer is Nomos.
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Nomos are very cool but I am only saying that because my Tangente Datum is a blinder and I love wearing it.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

It's all very subjective but one thing is for sure - Rolex is NOT cool. It's a fat businessman's watch. And Jimmy Savile had one. And I'd quite like a Submariner when I'm a bit richer.

On the other hand, I think Tudors (the poor man's Rolex) are actually pretty cool.


----------



## BeechCustom (Dec 31, 2013)

Lampoc said:


> It's all very subjective but one thing is for sure - Rolex is NOT cool. It's a fat businessman's watch. And Jimmy Savile had one. And I'd quite like a Submariner when I'm a bit richer.
> 
> On the other hand, I think Tudors (the poor man's Rolex) are actually pretty cool.


100% agree. Pretty sure Saddam was partial to a Day Date.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

tudors are far cooler and classier than rolex


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

I just can not beleive that a watch forum can take so long to come up with the answer to such a simple question. Onle took seconmds with a google search to find the coolest (coldest) watch - the ICE


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Any watch that ends up here is not only cool, but positively freezing ! ... Just ask Shaun....


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2014)

BeechCustom said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> > It's all very subjective but one thing is for sure - Rolex is NOT cool. It's a fat businessman's watch. And Jimmy Savile had one. And I'd quite like a Submariner when I'm a bit richer.
> ...


Exactly my point. So has Tom Hanks, Che Guevara and numerous others including businessmen of all shapes and sizes.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I so want to say Invicta Subaqua but that would just be dickish. 

The answer, of course, is whatever the wearer likes. In general, I would say old Omegas and Rolexes, some Seikos and Citizens, old Russians and *REAL* military watches. To generalize further, almost every brand has managed to churn out a nice model now and then, even Services. :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Cool is a fashion thing.

*CAUTION: **Breaking Bad** semi-spoiler alert.*

Yo, Bitches.

So, Jesse gave Walt a (Tag) Heuer Monaco for a present. As BB is the darned coolest programme on the planet just now, I suppose that makes the Monaco the darned coolest watch.

Just my $0.02 (actually ½ gram of blue meth). Have an A1 day.

:big_boss:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Accutron Tuning Fork.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

robert75 said:


> Easy, Rolex.
> 
> Recognised by almost anyone, worn by numerous famous people of all walks of life and political points of view, it can be ugly as hell and look likes a dogs breakfast but someone will still complement you on wearing it. Resale value when you want to join a watch forum and palm it off on some poor newbie.
> 
> I am sure there are plenty of other reasons but you get the idea.


Ranking Rolex as cool is like saying you are a music fan and think " X factor " etc is great


----------



## Beeks (Sep 28, 2013)

Heuer because I wear one ;-)


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

The Ventura as Elvis wore one, plus wot i said earlier about russians


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

As trigger said, it's more about the individual piece than the overall brand and it's all subjective anyway.

I don't think that Rolex are cool, but own an old sub that I think is.

I don't think that Omega are particularly cool, but I've got a MKII Speedy which definitely is :tongue2: and a PO (which is an incredible piece of engineering) which I certainly wouldn't call cool.

If you had to tie me down to one brand, I'd have to go with Beeks and Heuer, although for me, coolness comes with an era and a type of watch.

'70s Chronographs.

Oh, and pretty much anything that's military issue.

And Russian divers.

:wallbash:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2014)

LJD said:


> robert75 said:
> 
> 
> > Easy, Rolex.
> ...


I'm a music fan, X factor etc is great.....


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Any watch that 90% of the public wouldn't recognise the brand - hence Nomos have a good shout here

Being cool is about setting standards, not following fashion. I should know :afro:


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

scottswatches said:


> Any watch that 90% of the public wouldn't recognise the brand


Yup. It usually goes:

Them - Ooh, what's that?

Me - A Heuer

Them - Oh, a Tag?

Me -  :wallbash:


----------



## BeechCustom (Dec 31, 2013)

What about Grand Seiko?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2014)

BeechCustom said:


> What about Grand Seiko?


Great watches but the general masses don't know what one is and they seem to stir up endless controversy amongst the WIS types. God knows why mind....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

*"**Service**s**"*

You expected me to say something else? :huh:


----------



## BeechCustom (Dec 31, 2013)

robert75 said:


> BeechCustom said:
> 
> 
> > What about Grand Seiko?
> ...


That's why I was thinking they might be cool. Very under the radar, sort of the exact opposite of a Rolex. People who buy them do so for the physical product itself rather than the branding?

Also, I'm not a fan (cases are too big for me IMO) but maybe Panerai?


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *"**Service**s**"*
> 
> You expected me to say something else? :huh:


No, but we at least expected you to come up with something cool :tongue2:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Not a watch I intend to buy but the Rolex Sub must rank as pretty cool - it is probably the watch with the most homage versions. They even do one themselves under the Tudor brand in the Black Bay (so that one can n ot be cool as trying too hard to be like big brother).


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2014)

BeechCustom said:


> robert75 said:
> 
> 
> > BeechCustom said:
> ...


Panerai? Pretty much everything you just said about Rolex but more. Stick around on a few watch forums, discussions about Rolex and Grand Seiko are similar to the Middle East conflict. Very bitter, very long winded and most of us just sit at the side wondering what all the fuss is about :lol:


----------



## BeechCustom (Dec 31, 2013)

robert75 said:


> BeechCustom said:
> 
> 
> > robert75 said:
> ...


Panerai are nowhere near as well known as Rolex. I'd say the average Joe woulnd't have heard of them. I hadn't. Did some quick research and it seems Panerai are a Marmite brand with a hardcore following.

I've also had some exposure to the GS vs. Rolex debate on other forums. It's actually very interesting and cuts to the heart of why people buy watches in the first place. I recently took delivery of a Seiko Sarb035 and I have to say it is a fabulous thing for the money. Is an Explorer really worth over ten times what I paid for my Seiko? The more I think about it, the closer I steer towards an Orion 35 or 38 over a 14270.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2014)

Is a Rolex explorer worth 10 times more than a Seiko SARB? Well I own a Seiko SARB and I would say YES every time.

Now all that's needed is to find a Rolex explorer that costs 10 times a Seiko SARB :lol:


----------



## BeechCustom (Dec 31, 2013)

You can pick up an earlier Explorer up for 3k ish can't you?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Itâ€™s no good having a cool watch if you havenâ€™t got the dress sense. I am the complete package matching the coolest watches to the coolest straps and toping that off with the most stylist shirts. :yes:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

luckywatch said:


> Itâ€™s no good having a cool watch if you havenâ€™t got the dress sense. I am the complete package matching the coolest watches to the coolest straps and toping that off with the most stylist shirts. :yes:












:lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2014)

BeechCustom said:


> You can pick up an earlier Explorer up for 3k ish can't you?


A new SARB is between Â£250 - Â£350 if you can find a brand new Explorer for 10 times that legit dealer etc please drop me a PM!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

luckywatch said:


> Itâ€™s no good having a cool watch if you havenâ€™t got the dress sense. I am the complete package matching the coolest watches to the coolest straps and toping that off with the most stylist shirts. :yes:


*NURSE!* *20mls of Chlorapromazine IM **STAT!!!* :doctor: :lol:


----------



## BeechCustom (Dec 31, 2013)

robert75 said:


> BeechCustom said:
> 
> 
> > You can pick up an earlier Explorer up for 3k ish can't you?
> ...


Oh, ok. No I meant a 14270. My Sarb was just over 300GBP.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ed335d said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > *"**Service**s**"*
> ...


I did, it`s not my fault that some people aren`t cool enough to realise how cool they are B)

to paraphrase the Galactic President...










"Shee, some guys are so unhip it`s a wonder their bums don't fall off." :lol:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, this is a bit of a pointless subject, but I'll stick my oar in anyway, and say the correct answer is Omega.

What is my prize...? :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

As some here say McQUEEN and Heur but that was only for a film, he mostly alway wore Rolex.

He was king of cool therefore so must Rolex be

:lol: :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,

William


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Surely a contender -


----------



## Daido (Feb 20, 2014)

I've got to say I think my explorer is pretty cool


----------



## S2K Tuning (Dec 18, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> As some here say McQUEEN and Heur but that was only for a film, he mostly alway wore Rolex.
> 
> He was king of cool therefore so must Rolex be
> 
> :lol: :lol:


So it is the owner that makes the watch/brand cool then.


----------



## BeechCustom (Dec 31, 2013)

> So it is the owner that makes the watch/brand cool then.


Rolex is screwed then cos, as has already been pointed out, Jimmy Savile had one. Totes uncool.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

BeechCustom said:


> > So it is the owner that makes the watch/brand cool then.
> 
> 
> Rolex is screwed then cos, as has already been pointed out, Jimmy Savile had one. Totes uncool.


big bling gold watches are for "BBC executives types" which translates as kiddie fiddlers


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

BeechCustom said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> > It's all very subjective but one thing is for sure - Rolex is NOT cool. It's a fat businessman's watch. And Jimmy Savile had one. And I'd quite like a Submariner when I'm a bit richer.
> ...


Fat businessmen??


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

most product placement

we would all wear one if it was for free with even more added stuff


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Mmmm. What *is *cool? And we're talking about watch brands here - not individual watches (nor the rich and famous who wear them, nor where they wear them).

1. For me (borrowing some of TG's Cool Wall criteria) something is cool it is very relaxed (effortless), stylish (in a design sense), attractive (ie you don't say WTF! when you see it), knowing (ie high quality), the price of which is irrelevant and is liked by (or would potentially be liked by) Kristin Scott Thomas.

2. Brands that are not proper watch brands are automatically uncool, which includes *all *fashion brands (eg Armani, Boss, Burberry, Chanel, CK, Diesel, Gucci, etc.), brand extentions from other products (eg Cartier, Chanel, Dunhill and anything with a car manufacturer's name on it) and any brand also applied to sunglasses, pens, leather belts, handbags and wallets, or all three and any combination thereof.

3. Big watch brands are also automatically uncool (eg Rolex, Omega, TAG Heuer, Breiting, Seiko, etc). NB this does not mean they are rubbish or undesirable, simply that they cannot possibly be cool. Why? Because either the brand is covered by anything in point 2 above, or the level of brand awareness is so high that either every other person has one, or every other person has a fake version of the brand. Any brand that is more common as a fake than the real thing is also automatically uncool.

4. Any brand worn by a footballer is automatically uncool - eg AP, Franck Muller, Hublot.

5. Any watch with the date window at 4 o'clock is automatically uncool and therefore, by extention the watch brand is uncool.

6. Any watch brand that actually makes watches in the UK is ice cold - irrespective of points 1-5.

So, at this point in time I might consider the following watch brands to be cool; GP, Nomos, Bremont, Fortis, possibly B&M...and then I'm struggling.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *"**Service**s**"*
> 
> You expected me to say something else? :huh:


Monster?????? :dntknw:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > *"**Service**s**"*
> ...


 :rofl2: :rofl2: :rofl2:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

robert75 said:


> Is a Rolex explorer worth 10 times more than a Seiko SARB? Well I own a Seiko SARB and I would say YES every time.
> 
> Now all that's needed is to find a Rolex explorer that costs 10 times a Seiko SARB :lol:


Or even a Rolex Explorer/Sub that looks as good as a 'Spork'. For goodness sake...I've got a Rolex GMT, but I still think the Spork looks better than the GMT or the Sub.......as ever, just MHO.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > Itâ€™s no good having a cool watch if you havenâ€™t got the dress sense. I am the complete package matching the coolest watches to the coolest straps and toping that off with the most stylist shirts. :yes:
> ...


Excellent choice, Will....couldn't have chosen cooler if I tried! :lol:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Let's face it: we're the watch world equivalent of those old blokes with beards and sandals who drive MGBs or the "Real Ale Tw*ts" in Viz. Nothing we like is ever going to be cool


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

JoT said:


>


Ahhhh. I wondered when the coolest Rolex pic of all time would show up. It's still (in MHO) the best Rolex pic that's ever been posted on the forum....tasteful, but very naughty as well. You're still a winner, Rolex Girl (and you JoT...you lucky chap!)

Just as an aside...have either of you ever considered showing this to Rolex as the sexiest advertising pic ever.......just a thought! :yes:


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

JoT said:


>


Right stop the bus. Rolex just got super cool right there because Jennifer Aniston is officially hotter than molten titanium.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

those nipples have got my attention ,,,screw the Rolex !


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

RTM Boy said:


> Mmmm. What *is *cool? And we're talking about watch brands here - not individual watches (nor the rich and famous who wear them, nor where they wear them).
> 
> 1. For me (borrowing some of TG's Cool Wall criteria) something is cool it is very relaxed (effortless), stylish (in a design sense), attractive (ie you don't say WTF! when you see it), knowing (ie high quality), the price of which is irrelevant and is liked by (or would potentially be liked by) Kristin Scott Thomas.
> 
> ...


so much so right


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger the Dodger said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > *"**Service**s**"*
> ...


Well, admittedly the 100m Monsters are quite cool, certainly far more so then their ugly 200m sisters


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

RTM Boy said:


> Mmmm. What *is *cool? And we're talking about watch brands here - not individual watches (nor the rich and famous who wear them, nor where they wear them).
> 
> 1. For me (borrowing some of TG's Cool Wall criteria) something is cool it is very relaxed (effortless), stylish (in a design sense), attractive (ie you don't say WTF! when you see it), knowing (ie high quality), the price of which is irrelevant and is liked by (or would potentially be liked by) Kristin Scott Thomas.
> 
> ...


....and if you don't like them, we're going Russian then....Blimey...Renato'll (Kutusov) be over the moon! :lol:


----------



## SiderealJ (Feb 17, 2014)

Richard Mille has the cool factor for me.. if not the Gerald Genta watches..


----------



## SiderealJ (Feb 17, 2014)

Trigger said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Is that because of just Jennifer Aniston or... something else of hers in that pic that everyone prob stared at first? :wallbash:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

ICE watches


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

gaz64 said:


> ICE watches


----------



## SiderealJ (Feb 17, 2014)

squareleg said:


> Cool is a fashion thing.
> 
> *CAUTION: **Breaking Bad** semi-spoiler alert.*
> 
> ...


haha.. just saw this, you summed up every famous quote in one, bitch!


----------



## TristanC (Aug 23, 2013)

Maybe Patek...


----------



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

There isn't ONE!


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

As something becomes "cool" it somehow becomes less desirable (to me)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

gaz64 said:


> As something becomes "cool" it somehow becomes less desirable (to me)


Cool is soo uncool


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Trigger said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Think Trigger must be soooo cool (almost dead) to see this picture and notice the watch :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

As others have said, a brand can have cool and uncool watches. Omega speedy moonwatch must be cool but their `Bond' watches are off the scale in the other direction.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

May I respectfully suggest that *gold* could never be considered cool? Gold can be many thingsâ€¦ but cool ain't one of them. Bi-metal doubly so. B)

Swatch is cool, I think, because it's so honest: cheap, cheerful, uncomplicated and fun. Says a lot about the wearer, I think - and in a good way. I don't own a Swatch but would like to. Hang on, I'm hi-jacking this thread into a WTB (unintentionally so)! :lol:

.


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Swatch are a pretty cool brand to be fair  I would say any Breitling is cool regardless of model :lol:


----------



## Cleisthenes (Feb 28, 2014)

I've never been a fan of Breitling personally. They just have an air of pompous about them that really gets on my nerves


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

That's why there cool


----------



## OldHooky (Aug 30, 2011)

Bit of a thread resurrection - Sinn. Below the radar, exceptional engineering and some superb styling on most if not all the range. For example, the 857 UTC on bracelet.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m not sure if this has already been mentioned but, imo, RLT are well cool B)

*RLT-8, Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels*



*RLT-17, Unitas cal6498 17 jewels.*



*RLT-11, ETA 2824-2, 25 Jewels*



:rltb:


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Irfan said:


> Just look at how many fakes/replicas there are out there, the majority want a Rolex or want to be seen wearing a Rolex but they can't afford it.


That's what makes it uncool IMO, I personally would never buy a Rolex just because unless your in the process of climbing in/ out of a private jet/ Bentley everyone assumes it's a fake. Cool is always different for different people. I think an Omega is cooler than my friends Breitling, he thinks I'm stupid.

If many people come to the conclusion something is cool it instantly becomes uncool, but then to some people it is cool to be uncool. Cool is a failed concept.


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

I think Ball is a very cool brand and the Tag Monaco line of watches.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

What is or is not cool is entirely subjective and constantly changing. Coolness is a social and cultural contruct built by (usually self-appointed) opinion formers. Coolness has a knowing dimension, an uniqueness dimension, an iconoclastic dimension, a confidence dimension, a geographic dimension... Desirability and coolness are often wrongly conflated, but both are, in the end, purely a matter of opinion.

For the sake of discussion, if we postulate that Rolex is a cool brand, what are its cool components and dimensions? The brand name, brand awareness, volume of production, individual models (some more 'cool' than others?), design ethos, appearence, mechanisms, relative quality, history, associations with individuals, price points, boutique retail outlets, semiotic cues...??? Complicated isn't it? And that's before you consider fashion, style, good taste in the context of cultural norms and values.

If you were to survey 1,000 random people I would expect Rolex to enjoy higher-than-most levels of brand awareness and desirability, but awareness and desirability are very unlikely to simply equate to coolness, although there must be some correlation because you can't consider something to be cool if you don't know it exists. And if you have a group of people who agree Rolex is cool and ask them if a fake Rolex is cool, you're going to get mixed results.

Personally, I like original designs and I'm less bothered about brand names, or impressing other people. Coolness is what we make it.


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

Hamilton, Orient and Vostok


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Casio

Rich & poor wear them from the boy in the post room to the rich guy who has nothing to prove.

They also make their own movements & watches like the F-91W are just classics :thumbup:

Dave


----------

